# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Michael's On-time taxi special !

## Michael's On-Time Taxi

I would like to thank all my guests and friends for their support. I am offering a 10% off all of my transportation services until the end of October. This includes airport transfers and incredible island tours! 

Thank you all and hope you have a great time on my island!

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is always available to take you from Montego Bay to anywhere in Negril , and also tours around the island.

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Come and enjoy beautiful sunset on the beach ,Michael's on time taxi is here to take you from montego baby to the beautiful negril , I am just an email or a fone call away

----------


## Mike_D

Hi Michael - Sounds like a great deal! Wish we were able to make down to Negril by the end of October. We'll see you soon!

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Jamaica is a beautiful island in the sun

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on time taxi is here and available to take you from montego bay to negril 1-2 persons $65 dollars ,3 persons $70 dollars. Tours all over Jamaica are also available here with micheals on time taxi ( mayfield falls,YS falls , black river safari , pelican bar. Your free to speak with micheals on time taxi service for any other newds you desire .

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's On-time taxi come out of cool and come in to the sun in Jamaica

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's On-time taxi like you to come to jamaia for good sun good food

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Come to my magnificent country jamaica, come on the sea side and watch the Sunset
Contact michaels on time taxi , get your own private ride to negril. Can visit  the ys falls , and the other fun attractions Jamaica holds.micheals on time Taxi is always here!!!

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Come to my country jamaica for the best holiday experience , Xmas and new years eve , come on to the sea side and watch the fireworks to have the best starting off for the new year 2017, not to mention the parties and other events on those special nights . come and have the most unbelievable experience of your life time in Jamaica. Contact Michael's on time taxi for more information

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's On-time taix is here to take you for mobay airport to negril

----------


## original spanky

i would liked to vouch for and recommend Michael. have known him for many years starting from my time staying at old pal cottages in red ground. he is honest and is a lot of fun to be around.

----------


## agregory

We highly recommend Michael too!  He is funny, kind and a great, dependable driver!  We can't wait to see him again in 45 sleeps!  Yah mon  :Cool:

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

I love Jamaica

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Good morning all my friends, thank-you for all your support throughout 2016, looking forward to your continued business. I charge US$65 for two and US$70 for three. Bless up
Michael On-Time Taxi

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

> i would liked to vouch for and recommend Michael. have known him for many years starting from my time staying at old pal cottages in red ground. he is honest and is a lot of fun to be around.


Thank your kind words....

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

> We highly recommend Michael too!  He is funny, kind and a great, dependable driver!  We can't wait to see him again in 45 sleeps!  Yah mon


Thank-you Mon :Smile:

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Jamaica is the best place to start the new year . Michaels on time taxi offers tours to duns river , ys falls , anywhere of your choice . So contact michaels on time taxi for more information. Jamaica  awaits you!!!!!!

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Jamaica is the best place for vacation . The duns river falls,ys falls,rolling river, rock land, ricks cafe. Jamaica  has plenty  of amazing attractions for you!!. So come on ! Jamaica awaits you. Contact michaels on time taxi for more information

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Jamaica  the land of wood and water . Jamaica awaits you. Come along to Jamaica where anything and everything is possible  you won't regret it. Jamaica  full of fun and a lot of new experiences . Contact michaels on time taxi for more information

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Come to Jamaica for the most overwelming experience of a lifetime .you all never regret it . Jamaica where everything is possible. Ys falls , dunns river falls ,Mayfield falls , plenty more atractions available for the best experience. Contact michaels on time taxi for more information

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is here to driver you for mobay airport to negril

----------


## Gman

We had Michael take us to and from the airport, he also took us to Mayfield falls and the Sav market. He is the safest and most cautious driver we have ever hired in Jamaica. Our two teenagers loved him. We will definitely be riding with him again.

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Come to Jamaica for the best experience of a life time . Jamaica is the best place to come no matter the time . We have the best beaches , falls everything.  Coming to Jamaica is something u will never forget . So make your dreams come through

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on time taxi your most trusted transport is here to take you anywhere of your choice . Transport from montego bay to negril . Contact michaels on time . He will never fail

----------


## bigbamboo

Michael is the safest most dependable driver ever. He treats his customers well and loves his island. Highly recommended.

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Come to the sunny island of Jamaica to experience real summer fun in the sun,summer time come and cool down in the falls not to mention the parties in this summer dream weekend for air port pick up and trips michael's on time taxi is the right choice.  Contact info: 8768879342
Email:Michaelheath007@gmail.com

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is here to driver you for Montego Bay airport to negril. You can contact me by email Michaelheath007@gmail.com or call me at (876) 887-9342

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is here to driver you from the airport to negril from one to two people is 65us one way  and 3 people one way 70us

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is here to driver you for Montego Bay airport to negril. You can contact me by email Michaelheath007@gmail.com or call me at 876 887-9343

----------


## TennesseeJed

Hi Michael, this is Drew. I'll see you in two weeks!

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is here to driver you for Montego Bay airport to negril. You can contact me by email Michaelheath007@gmail.com or call me at( 876 )887-9342

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

The experience of a life time is here in Jamaica.Beaches, rivers all awaits you on our magnificent island.Contact michaels on time taxi for more information for trips to duns river , ys falls ect. Jamaica awaits you .

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

CHRISTMAS the perfect time to come to Jamaica . Lots of  fun attractions awaits you  . Ricks cafe , ys falls , dunns river contact michaels on time taxI for more information.

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Well it's almost  Christmas  and new years and it is the best time to come to Jamaica .For 1-2 person  its 65 and 3 is 70 contact michaels  on time taxi for more information

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Come to Jamaica  for this Xmas and new years for the best time ever . The parties the attractions awaits you. Contact  michaels  on time taxi for information

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drive you for the airport to negril. You can contact me by email Michaelheath007@gmail.com or call me at 1(876) 887-9342. It is 65us from 1-2 person 3 person 70us

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Come to jamaica today is your opportunity  to get information from montego bay to negril at micheals on time taxi. New years and Jamaica have new plans for you

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drive you for the airport to negril. You can contact me by email Michaelheath007@gmail.com or call me at 1 876 887-9342

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drive you for the airport to negril and back to you airport

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drive you ftom Montego bay airport to negril and back to montego bay

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Come on how can you pass up our beautiful  country . Jamaica where all your dreams will come through.  Come swim with the dolphins at dolphin cover  , come and spend the day at ricks cafe . You don't want to pass up an offer .

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drive you for the airport to negril and back to montego bay airport will so I con take you from Hotel in montego bay to negril and back too you can contact me by email Michaelheath007@gmail.com or call me at 1( 867)887-9342

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drive you for the airport to negril and back to montego bay airport for 65us  7 to 2 persons and 70us 3 person one way

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drive you for the Montego bay airport to negril and back to montego bay airport for 1-2 person $65us dallas and 3 people  $70us dallas

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's On-Time Taxi is available to transport you from Montego Bay Airport to your Resort in Negril and from your Resort back to the Airport. Also, If you are an Adventurous person, Michael's on-time taxi is available to transport you to ANY Adventure Park of
 your interest.  Whether you enjoy ATV or Dune Buggies , Zipline Challenge, Horseback Riding and if you are a person who loves nature and animals to experience a lovely Jeep Safari Tour.
Not to mention lovers of Water Falls our natural healing water here in Jamaica. Micheal's Ontime Taxi have two  (2) options for you the Y.S Falls which is an hour and thirty minutes (1hr 30 mins) outside of Negril , There is also the Mayfield River Walk Falls which is Forty-Five minutes (45mins) outside of Negril. Furthermore, the famous Pelican Bar  (A bar in the centre of our beautiful Caribbean Sea ) that is an hour and thirty minutes 1 hr and 30 minutes outside of Negril. The Roaring River and Blue Lagoon which is thirty minutes (30 minutes ) outside of Negril.  Even though, I made mention of the famous adventurous area's, if you have any of your choice just let me know I am ready to Transport you.

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to transport you from Montego Bay Airport to Negril  charge is 1-2 person is 65us and 3 people is 70us one way

----------


## lisapat

contact info?

----------


## Bnewb

> contact info?


https://negril.com/transport/ontime.htm

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drive you from Montego Bay Airport to Negril

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drives you and your family and friends from montego bay  Airport to negril and back to the airport 1-2 people  $65us and 3 people is $70us one way

----------


## Lorax2

Thanks Michael for the great service in April  :Smile: 
It’s always a great start to our trip when we see you at the airport!
Dave & Cindy

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Promotion!!!! Promotion!!!!
   With Michael's On-Time Taxi you can experience the                             
                                          best vacation ever.
     For 1-2 persons travelling Round Trip airport to Negril is for only $130 
     For 1-3 persons travelling Round Trip airport to Negril is for only $140
    However, Michael's On-Time Taxi wishes to give you an 
                                 experience you won't forget.
          Starting June 11 to November 30
     1-2 persons travelling Round Trip with a Trip to the  
            Mayfield Water Falls is only for $230USD.
        1-3 persons travelling Round Trip with a Trip to the
               Mayfield Water Falls is only for $ 260USD.
 The Mayfield Water Falls is approximately 40 minutes outside of Negril.  Where you will experience the country side of the island through the hills and walking up the 20 Natural Mineral Springs of the Mayfield Water Falls.  
        A trip you can't miss......Now you see that, Michael's On-time Taxi is always here to make you experience a vacation you will never forget....

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drives you and your family and friends from montego bay Airport to negril. the cost is $130us for 1-2 persons round trip and 3 people is  $140us round trip.

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Summer is near!!!!!!  Promotions are here !!! Micheal's on time taxi has a special trip for this summer. For the most overwhelming summer contact Micheal's on time taxi for more information about the michael's on time taxi summer promo !!!!!!! You won't want to pass up this opportunity.

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drives you and your family and friends from montego bay Airport to negril and back to the airport for 65us for 1-2 persons and 70us for 3 people travelling together

----------


## original spanky

is this Michael from red ground? can i get your number ?  ed

----------


## Mike_D

> is this Michael from red ground? can i get your number ?  ed


Here is Michael's contact info:

https://negril.com/transport/ontime.htm

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drives you and your family and friends from montego bay Airport to negril for  65us from 1-2 persons and 3 people travelling together is 70us. You can contact me  by email michaelheath007@gmail.com or call me my number is (876) 887- 9342

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drives you and your family and friends from montego bay Airport to negril.all so do tours

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drives you and your family and friends from montego bay Airport to negril for 65us for 2 persons On 3 people 70us one way all so I do Tours

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drives you and your family and friends from montego bay Airport to negril for 65us 1-2 persons one way and 3 people travelling together is 70us one way. You can contact me by email michaelheath007@gmail.com or call me (876)887-9342

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Come on down to the best vacation you will ever experienced come on down to Jamaica. Dunns river ,ys fall mayfield fall , all located in one place the one and only land of wood and water Jamaica . Contact  Micheal's on time taxi for more information . One to two persons round trip from montego bay to negril 130 and one to three 140 dollars. He is always available

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Travelling to *Jamaica* this winter?

Come enjoy, a *comfortable*, *safe* and *reliable* Airport Transfer with *Michael* *On*-*time* *Taxi*.

Only *$**65USD* for 1-2 people *ONE* *WAY*.

*$**70USD* for 3 people traveling together *ONE* *WAY*.

Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com

Mobile: 876 887-9342

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

*Prices are negotiable, just email or call and we will work it out.*

*Thinking about an Excursion and do not have an idea of your transportation?*

*Well, think no further*!

   Your Transportation is here only with Michael's On-Time Taxi this winter.

Michael's On-Time Taxi is offering to transport you anywhere in Jamaica of your interest.* You just say where and he will take you there*.

Also, other excursion suggests are:

Waterfalls Like:

*YS FALLS*
*MAYFIELD FALLS*
*DUNN'S RIVER FALLS*

Historical site like: 

*Bob Marley Memorial  (Nine Mile) in Ocho Rios
*

Combined tours like;

*Pelican Bar and YS Falls
*
*Black River Safari and YS Falls*

There is no way you can come to Jamaica and not enjoy the *Famous Rick's Cafe*. *Michael's On-Time Taxi is the service to take you there*.

*If you are ever interested, Email at: michaelheath007@gmail.com or Contact at: 876-887-9342.*

Looking forward for a respond.

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Remember Travelling with Michael's On-Time Taxi this Winter can be reliable, safe, fun and memorable. *"JUST CALL OR EMAIL NOW TO BOOK YOUR TRANSPORT".*

Airport Transfer for 1 - 2 people $65 USD ONE WAY

3 people travelling together $70 USD ONE WAY

Have any excursions in mind just call or email Michael's On-Time Taxi and negotiate your price.

Contact at: 876-887-9342 or Email at: michaelheath007@gmail.com

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

*Remember Michael's On-Time Taxi is ready to take you for a memorable experience in Jamaica this Winter.*

*Prices are negotiable with Michael's On-Time Taxi*

Just Email at: michaelheath007@gmail.com or Call at: (876) 887-9342

*  Only with Michael's On-Time Taxi this Winter*

----------

